# Baa baa q rib ?



## actech (Apr 10, 2017)

Never done lamb ribs before. Any tips,hints, techniques ?  Was told low and slow. He had also tended quicked some. Regular rub ? Greek ?


----------



## fatbastard09 (Apr 11, 2017)

My lamb ribs always seem to have a ton of fat, trim them up real good.  Greek rub sounds interesting, I might try that next time.  I did a lamb shoulder about a month ago using the same technique as pulled pork and it came out fantastic.  You might just try what you normally do for baby back pork ribs, use some greek rub and see if you like it. 

I always pulled my lamb at 135F until that experiment and I was very happy with the results.  I rubbed that with a rosemary/sugar base rub along with a few other traditional lamb spices (I didn't write it down), injected it with a greek vinaigrette, cooked on the rack at a steady 225F until it hit a stall around 160F in the thickest part (I use a wireless meat thermometer), put it in a preheated cast iron dutch oven (easier than foiling it) and threw it back on.  I was shooting for 203F but pulled it at 199F  because we were starving for dinner.  It pulled in nice big chunks, didn't fall completely apart which is exactly what I was hoping for.  We ate it on homemade pita bread.  You could do similar with ribs (leaving out the injection) and see how it works.  If you do, let me know.

I am making a bone in leg of lamb for Easter this weekend and haven't decided what route I am going.  My in laws don't eat rare (or even medium) meat so I might give this a second shot.  The wife is making a store bought ham too so I have some room to experiment.  Good luck with your ribs!


----------



## fatbastard09 (Apr 11, 2017)

I found some pictures to go with my post above:

Right after applying the rub (this was small, about a 2.5 lb roast):













20170311_092013.jpg



__ fatbastard09
__ Apr 11, 2017






This is after both the open rack cook and then in the dutch oven cook to 199F internal:













20170311_164145.jpg



__ fatbastard09
__ Apr 11, 2017






Pulled/chopped and back in the dutch oven (note, I added maybe 1/8 cup of liquid when it went in, the rest came out during the last closed up portion of the cooking):













20170311_164635.jpg



__ fatbastard09
__ Apr 11, 2017






This was so tender with a little bit of bark on the outside, exceeded expectations.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 11, 2017)

Lamb is good at enjoying any spices...    It return the favor in excellent flavor...    Garlic...  Rosemary...  Onion...   Bold spices and herbs do very well...    I would coat in oil and rub the spices in...   I don't think you can add too many spices to lamb...


----------



## actech (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. I'll post how they turn out. 2 racks in a pack so I think I'll Greek one and regular on the other. Also have beef ribs to do in case either not enough or kids dont like them.


----------



## actech (Apr 17, 2017)

They were awesome. sorry no pics. They were attacked upon entering house. Lamb ribs were great. I really liked the one rack I only put Cavenders Greek seasoning on.


----------

